

Social Network Movie Advertising on Facebook and MySpace? - somagrand
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2010/10/01/the-social-network-movies-advertising-on-facebook-with-myspace/

======
carussell
A major studio's marketing arm doesn't want to limit their audience
engagement. Shocking!

Moreover, I haven't seen the film, but from what I gather, it's not a
cheerleading session for Facebook. So why would the author expect
marketing—even from a purely idealistic perspective—to build up some sort of
mutually masturbatory "Hey Facebook, Facebook is awesome! Am I right?"

